# Gapps / ROM flashing order?



## jrceloni (Nov 15, 2012)

I have a CM9-ified HP TouchPad with GooManager (and ROM Manager). I appreciate the ease of use and reliability and so have made a contribution, but I have a basic/newbie question: I get notified of Gapps updates and ROM updates and can download them (now with no wait), then order and flash them, but I'm not sure I'm actually updating anything.
If it matters whether Gapps or ROM is first, what should I choose?
When I say to go ahead, I get a plain screen including options like Reboot and Update from SD card. I've chosen Reboot because I figure that's safe (and it seems to be  but expect I need to choose something else to apply the updates.
I bet there's a quick-start guide or other basic doc I've missed that answers these. Could you please give me a link and/or just tell me? If you need more info, let me know and I'll post a screen pic or whatever.

Thanks a lot. *j

PS: Our family has another ICS tablet too, but I'm just as impressed with our dual-boot TouchPad.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Did you run the open recovery script in Goomanager so that twrp was installed? 
The ROM should always be installed first. 
If when goomanager boots to TWRP and the script does not run automatically you should try running open recovery script again to install TWRP.


----------



## colt223 (Apr 19, 2012)

Yep I always flash this order:
1. Rom
2. Gapps
3. Any mods that I use: trebuchet patch, battery mods, task switcher, etc

My kids are both getting Kindle Fire's for xmas, CM10 runs great on those and just the right size for the kids. but the TP's are perfect for my wife and I.


----------



## colt223 (Apr 19, 2012)

When you order the updates and click install, it should reboot into TWRP, install the updates, and reboot automatically.
If it does not, and goes to the TWRP home screen, more often than not your rom download is corrupt.

and always always always click 'perform backup' or however it is worded in goo manager.


----------

